# How can my download/upload speed be this slow!!!



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Can someone please help me because dont laugh but i should be reciving 10Mbps and this is what i am reciving



Like i said its a joke well thats aol for you!! Any help will be apriciated ever so much 
Thanks, 

Jay


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to say. Without knowing anything about the machine, the network equipment, etc...

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay my laptop is Windows Vista 32bit im using a wireless connection (but even when i plug the laptop into the router with a ethernet cable it makes no difference) 
Basicly my problem is i should be downloading at 10mbps topps ond im only reaching 128kbps i ran my isp (aol) and they were no help at all. The Router is:54Mbps Wireless ADSL Router Netgear DG843G V3. And i think its WEP

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Laptop>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-75-78-9E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::41ad:9a86:8671:ac94%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 November 2007 22:32:23
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 November 2007 22:32:23
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 151002150
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-A3-17-8C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{508692F8-0E1C-44BC-98D8-EA495F014
B70}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EC3F6F4E-CBA0-433C-B000-A4D3121C0
087}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.3%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38c:cf3:242b:532e:197b(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cf3:242b:532e:197b%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Laptop>

And Thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

99s0 said:


> I see u have Tunnel adapters as well... try disabling IPv6 to see any difference.
> 
> 1) In the Network Connections folder, right click on your connections... and then clear out the check box next to the Internet Protocol version 6 (TCP/IPv6) and apply
> 
> ...


Sorry couldn't quite understand all the instructions could you give me a bit more detail? 
thanks


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh and why can't my connection be as fast as this.....http://www.tech.co.uk/computing/int...an-has-fastest-broadband?articleid=1857379299


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:



*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Go to Start and type in "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog



*Disable IPv6:*

1. Go to Start and type in "ncpa.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._



*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:* 

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

Go to Start and type in *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._




The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

lol made no difference 
But thanks for trying


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd find someone with a laptop to come over and test to see if this is a machine issue, or it's just your ISP.


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay thanks. I don't think it's a problem with the laptop though because even my Xbox 360 has trouble connecting to servers, and downloads on that take days. My ISP said that there sending the 10mb so there contacting BT to see if its a problem with the phone line. I have a small suspision though, if my next door neighbour was connecting to my wireless network without me knowing and they had network discovery off could that maby have something to do with it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you should CERTAINLY have encryption enabled on your wireless router, that's the first thing I'd do!


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

How can i enable that? And sometimes like about 5 mins ago my firewall said that "www.routerlogin.com has logged into the network" im not to sure what that means.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the link for your router's information and downloads: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/DG834Gv3.asp

Here's a direct link to the User's Manual, it has a complete section on setting up wireless security. I recommend WPA-PSK for your application: ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/DG834Gv3_RM_20JAN06.pdf


----------



## painejake (Oct 29, 2007)

ok thanks for your help.


----------

